# Are We Ready?!



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Alright ladies---

who is ready for October 1ST???? I am!!

this is a holiday for me, I spend my summer fishing, but I am thinking and talking about bowhunting!!

I am going to spend a lot more time being mobile and stalking this year, I really enjoy it. Very challenging and I did get a really nice buck last year by stalking. I get does every year stalking and I have gotten a couple bucks, I have spooked more than I dare tell  but when you finally do get one it is very rewarding.

Probably going to take a few days down in Ohio this year too, lots of fun there, nice bucks to chase. A guy at work keeps putting the bug in my ear to go back, so I think this year I will.

and mixed in I will be duck hunting, work is going on the back burner for a while!

Good luck to all, have a fun season and be safe!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm more ready this year than I have ever been! I can't wait till October! 
I got a new bow over the summer and I've been shooting a ton. Feeling pretty confident out to 25 yards. (which is probably the furthest I could shoot out to anyway at our property - it's so thick).
I'm taking a trip to Illinois too! October 14th - 18th. Then it's all Michigan - Taking off Oct. 30th and using up 6 vacation days in the first 2 weeks of November. Looks like I have no excuses... LOL And if that doesn't get me at least a couple does, I've put in for a few days off during gun season.  I haven't shot a buck in 6 years. I've been letting quite a few walk, been getting a couple shooters on camera lately. I'm really hoping I see a buck I named "Slick" - a good 8 pointer with not a lot of mass, but good tine length/width. A shooter in my book anyway.... Have few pics of him during daylight hours, but he looks bigger here 










Good luck ladies! Can't wait to see how everyone does this year.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm ready. I checked out new bows (for nexxt year of course) and immediately after that I shot soo much better with my own! :lol: I've got the draw weight maxed out, so I will be changing at some point. I didn't do so hot with Early Antlerless so I plan to redeem myself with my bow!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh Yeah! The guy on the right (10 point) is my primary target this year, but if his little buddy on the left (8 point) presents a shot....he'd be hard to pass up on!



Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

So Autumn, when you get tiny, I will just be over to get his bigger cousin. okplzthnx


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I finaly got some cash to put into my bow. Got new strings and carbons. Been practicing alot myself and may try to get out on the weekends. Have a week off opening gun season.

Good luck Ladies!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Goodness gracious I was born ready.:evil:

It kind of just comes naturally with the change in the seasons.

Good luck every one. Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

RIVER LADY said:


> Goodness gracious I was born ready.:evil:
> 
> It kind of just comes naturally with the change in the seasons.
> 
> Good luck every one. Shoot straight and be safe.


 I new you would be ! :lol:

isnt it funny how a little cool air makes you feel so giddy?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> I new you would be ! :lol:
> 
> isnt it funny how a little cool air makes you feel so giddy?


I love it and long for it:evilsmile......amongst other things of course.:lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I walked out to my car this morning and it really felt like bow season! Looks like nice cool weather for the opener. I will be on pins and needles until I get out of work on Thursday!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

So who's all going out Thursday? I've talked my boss into letting me out an hour early - I'll be able to make the evening hunt.
I told him I'd like to go hunting and he said "YOU WANT TO LEAVE AN HOUR EARLY TO GO KILL BAMBI - NO WAY!" 
I made a quick recovery, "Did I say hunting? I meant, my son has a Dr's appointment"
"Oh - ok, no problem" LOL


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'll go out for the last couple hours of light. Hopefully that is all I will need :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I will be out ther of course. Then back at again first thing friday morning and friday night, and saturday morning and saturday night...well you all can see where this is going.:lol:


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Change in plans! Just got 4 tickets to the Tiger's game tomorrow. I can't pass that up. Looks like I won't be in the stand untill Saturday.

Oh and my boss? I bought lunch - he gave me tomorrow off. Can't wait till the game, GO TIGERS!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Change in plans! Just got 4 tickets to the Tiger's game tomorrow. I can't pass that up. Looks like I won't be in the stand untill Saturday.
> 
> Oh and my boss? I bought lunch - he gave me tomorrow off. Can't wait till the game, GO TIGERS!


Good thing us women know how to adapt and over come a situation.:lol:

Enjoy the game.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I will be out for the next 2 days  All packed and ready to go!!

Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

I had to work yesterday and today but i'm ready for this weekend! The farmer gave some other guys permission to hunt the farm too, and the crapheads put their blind out in the corner of the cornfield/woods in the exact spot where I would have put mine... grrr! So looks like I won't use that as my main spot this year. We set the blind in a fencerow that will probably work best for firearm, so we'll see what this weekend holds.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

No luck yet. I have a family thing this afternoon, but I am hoping to get out there to sit for an hour or two this evening.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Seeing a few-- but no takers, spike was the only one in range, threw him back to get bigger. 

Gotta work a few days, then duck season starts, uh oh, decisions-decisions.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I got out a bit last night. Only saw two does...and they were out about 250 yards. Nice weather to sit out and oh what a beautiful moon! Maybe tonight.....


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have yet to see some antlers. Had some doe come in, one jumped the fencerow and landed in the beans about 10 yards from my blind and scared the :yikes: outta me. Turkey season is open today, so we'll see which one I shoot first, turkey or deer.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I went out with Matt again last night, this time I was running the camera, but I brought my bow along too.
Anyway - it's nearing the last 1/2 hour of daylight - he gets my attention and points out in front of us, I glance up and see antlers (SWEET) I grab the camera and get it going - I'm waiting, and waiting - the buck is just standing there broadside. I look up and Matt's saying something I nod "Yes I got him SHOOT IT" Go back to video taping this buck... No shot. I look up Matt's like "YOU SHOOT IT" I said "NO - YOU SHOOT IT"... We went back and forth - finally I'm like screw it. I put the camera down, slowly stand up and grab my bow, just as I'm prepared to draw he walks off into the thick stuff and disapears. LOL I can't believe it. We laughed most of the evening about our hunt. My sister called us "Dumb and Dumber". Apparently the buck didn't meet Matt's requirements, but I would have stuck him for sure. At the time I thought he was quite a bit bigger, after viewing the footage he appears to be a tall 5 or 6 point.
Oh well, he'll be back - he didn't seem spooked at all.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

timberdoodle528 said:


> I went out with Matt again last night, this time I was running the camera, but I brought my bow along too.
> Anyway - it's nearing the last 1/2 hour of daylight - he gets my attention and points out in front of us, I glance up and see antlers (SWEET) I grab the camera and get it going - I'm waiting, and waiting - the buck is just standing there broadside. I look up and Matt's saying something I nod "Yes I got him SHOOT IT" Go back to video taping this buck... No shot. I look up Matt's like "YOU SHOOT IT" I said "NO - YOU SHOOT IT"... We went back and forth - finally I'm like screw it. I put the camera down, slowly stand up and grab my bow, just as I'm prepared to draw he walks off into the thick stuff and disapears. LOL I can't believe it. We laughed most of the evening about our hunt. My sister called us "Dumb and Dumber". Apparently the buck didn't meet Matt's requirements, but I would have stuck him for sure. At the time I thought he was quite a bit bigger, after viewing the footage he appears to be a tall 5 or 6 point.
> Oh well, he'll be back - he didn't seem spooked at all.


 
LOL...that's hilarious.:lol:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I can almost picture that timberdoodle..


I ended up haveing trouble at work the week of the opener..eneded up with 40 hrs of OT...which was nice but had to sleep most of the weekend away to recoupe.

I am going out this weekend for sure...unless we have crappy high winds like we had today....


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

autumnlovr said:


> Oh Yeah! The guy on the right (10 point) is my primary target this year, but if his little buddy on the left (8 point) presents a shot....he'd be hard to pass up on!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!


Farmer Don, whose property I'm allowed to hunt, came over today & told us the guy behind him got a big 8-point, hanging weight in the 220 lb. range. So....I'm guessing the guy on the left is gone. Congrats to my neighbor and I wanna thank him for leaving the REALLY BIG one walking! I did see a smaller (but still very respectable) 8-point yesterday hanging around a group of 8-10 does & fawns but couldn't get him close enough to shoot. This all makes me sooooo excited! The bucks are on the move!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Went out last night to see a bunch of does and fawns, no bucks in the pile. Soon they will be chasing around those does and I will be there


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Evening before last was the first time I saw bucks from my soybean field blind. There was a spike hobbling around with a broken front right leg and a respectable 8-point circling around a group of 8-10 does/fawns. Last night, when it got my doe (pic in the other thread), I saw no bucks. But....they're starting to move. I'll be back out there in a couple days to see if I can fill one of those harder-to-fill tags!


----------

